# Running away - e collar?



## Manca (Nov 4, 2016)

I have a problem.

We live in a rural area and have a big property (orchards, horses). It's fenced, but open in 3 places, due to the road going through the middle of our land.

The other dogs in the nearby village are either running free or are chained the whole time. The dog from the closest neighbours thinks he lives here (he actually sleeps at our place and goes home only when his owners are at home and outside). We are quite attached to this dog and not willing to fight with his owners over him coming to our place.

My 11 week old puppy and this other neighbours' dog (let's call him B) are big friends for now. Nar (our puppy) lives in the house and B isn't allowed to come in. They play outside, when we go out. The issue is that when B leaves (owners coming home, seeing doggy friends in the valley…), Nar wants to go with him. I can catch him for now, but I know he'll be faster than me in few months. I don't want them to go roaming around once he's older. 

For now I'm going to keep Nar on the leash when B is here, since he doesn't have solid recall when he's playing with friends. But I can't do this forever.

In the summer we're outside 10+ hours and about 3 to 4 hours in the winter, doing chores. I can't put Nar in a smaller fenced area and leave him alone while I'm running around the property. I didn't buy a dog to keep him away from me. I also can't have him on the leash while working with horses, machinery... I want and need him to be free and stay with us on the property when we are working outside. 

I know his recall will get better, but what about when I can't keep attention on him when I'm working?
Do you have any alternative for this situation, rather than e-collar used as a fence for that 3 open places in the actual fence?


----------



## cloudpump (Oct 20, 2015)

Remove dog b and train your dog. A traveling dog can bring illness. No clue what he's getting into on his travels. And your dog needs to associate good things with you.


----------

